# My Ceratophys (ornate horned frog) never ever goes in his water, norma



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just wanted to make sure this wasn't something I should be concerned about. My horned frog has not gone in his water dish more than once since I've had his tank set up. I figure I've had him about a month now, and never going into his water to bathe seems out of the ordinary for this species from what I've read. I know this is the case because he's always covered in coconut fiber, and if he went in the water some of that fiber would wash off, which hasn't been the case at all. The water is pristine every time I change it, so I'm sure he isn't using it.

He seems fine and content otherwise, I keep the humidity at or slightly above 80% so I get the feeling he may be absorbing his water through the substrate and not getting particularly thirsty and I provide him deep enough substrate that he can burry his entire body if he choses. Right now he's completely under the fiber as I fed him a pinky yesterday and the last time I did that he spent a few days buried just digesting, so I think he has everything he needs.

Water is dechlorinated with sodium thiosulfate crystals mixed in distilled water, so I don't think chlorine is an issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Normal behaviour for this taxa twitch...they really behave rather like toads...and water is sought out in the wild after heavy rains bring them above gound in mass to the temporary breeding pools...and thi sspecies is so developed for the dissapearance of that water that they have one of the absolute fastest egg/tadpole/froglett metamorphasis known....

Keep his humidity up, offer to "rain" occasionallly with a good misting, and keep the wateravailable....if for any reason the humidity levels were to drop your frog would quickly find the water source.

Most comercial breeders us hormones to induce egg and sperm deposition.....to get these awesome amphibians to amplex in captivity naturally requires a sincere dry out time and estevation mimicking the natural paucity of water like they face in the wild for a great deal of time.....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Have I mentioned what an incredibly invaluable resource you've been CK? I appreciate it alot.

Sounds like he's all settled up then, which is excellent. I'm a bit concerned that he spends alot of time in the same burrow and might have defecated in there and then spent some time sitting in it afterwards. I'm guessing they at least have the sense to get out of their burrow to defecate or at the bare minimum they wouldn't sit in it, right? It's another concern of mine because I've read alot about red leg disease and it's link to how sanitary the enclosure is, and I have yet to find any pellets in the tank since I've had him. I have changed the substrate already and he/she seems perfectly happy, I'm just making sure all my bases are covered. I do think that I'm 95% sorted out though, with any luck I'll be able to help out answering the next set of questions someone else has on this species


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words...I am here to help my friend....

Get into the habit of changing the bedding routinely..keeping the quarters clean will help fightoff potential bacterial problems. Many people kep these frogs in water, which they have no filtration for either mechanically or biologically, which leads to unhealthy environs.....

You so far have him set up well and keep his temps up....it is ok to slack off and go a couple of extra days more between feedings..especially after really large meals....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have 2 pacs, they always crap in their water dish..

They never ever do it where they burrow.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine always goes in his water dish as well. It's odd. It's the only time he goes in his water dish I think...


----------

